# discouraging wannabe



## Massavefun781 (Jan 17, 2019)

Hey guys, New to the forum. Ive been trying to join an agency for I wanna say 3 years now? I took the test 2 years ago? I got an 87 witch I know is still not good enough in this day an age. even if I score high I have alittle bit of a past. OUI in 2007 violation of an order in 2006, minor poss of A&B witch was dismissed everything has been dismissed and it has been years. Ive even gone as far as going to providence to test to get onto a department. Ive been volunteering my time. just doing community service. I'm not giving up. and there are days it just seems pointless as there are so many people with spotless records. veterans, woman, minorities.. I'm hoping one day someone will eventually give me a shot. Ive read so many disappointing an miserable posts on here about the job, but I still feel like I can make a change, even if I can count on one hand how many people that I've actually helped. The towns I put in for was Hanover, Whitman,Brockton& Boston also I tested for transit and state. Suffolk county and Plymouth county sherrifs dept has crossed my mind.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Buaahaahaahaa !!! 

This is a joke, RIGHT? 

Were you by chance, a drug dealer in your previous life? Maybe like... as far back as last month?


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Massavefun781 said:


> Hey guys, New to the forum. Ive been trying to join an agency for I wanna say 3 years now? I took the test 2 years ago? I got an 87 witch I know is still not good enough in this day an age. even if I score high I have alittle bit of a past. OUI in 2007 violation of an order in 2006, minor poss of A&B witch was dismissed everything has been dismissed and it has been years. Ive even gone as far as going to providence to test to get onto a department. Ive been volunteering my time. just doing community service. I'm not giving up. and there are days it just seems pointless as there are so many people with spotless records. veterans, woman, minorities.. I'm hoping one day someone will eventually give me a shot. Ive read so many disappointing an miserable posts on here about the job, but I still feel like I can make a change, even if I can count on one hand how many people that I've actually helped. The towns I put in for was Hanover, Whitman,Brockton& Boston also I tested for transit and state. Suffolk county and Plymouth county sherrifs dept has crossed my mind.


Minimum wage has been increased to $12 in Massachusetts and a career in fast food should not be overlooked. Good luck in all your future endeavors

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

Massavefun781 said:


> Hey guys, New to the forum. Ive been trying to join an agency for I wanna say 3 years now? I took the test 2 years ago? I got an 87 witch I know is still not good enough in this day an age. even if I score high I have alittle bit of a past. OUI in 2007 violation of an order in 2006, minor poss of A&B witch was dismissed everything has been dismissed and it has been years. Ive even gone as far as going to providence to test to get onto a department. Ive been volunteering my time. just doing community service. I'm not giving up. and there are days it just seems pointless as there are so many people with spotless records. veterans, woman, minorities.. I'm hoping one day someone will eventually give me a shot. Ive read so many disappointing an miserable posts on here about the job, but I still feel like I can make a change, even if I can count on one hand how many people that I've actually helped. The towns I put in for was Hanover, Whitman,Brockton& Boston also I tested for transit and state. Suffolk county and Plymouth county sherrifs dept has crossed my mind.


Hey if a former drug dealer can make it with Staties why not you and if all else fails just find someone high enough In the department to sleep with.


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Minor in possession of alcohol with a 13 year gap is probably not going to be a huge issue in and of itself, unless there were other circumstances in the incident that got you cited. Of course, I'm kinda confused with the way you worded things. Were the OUI, violation of order, and minor in possession all connected? Or were they separate and unrelated occurrences? At any rate, a drunk driving arrest is going to be tough to overcome anywhere, regardless of the length of time between the incidents. Impossible? No, but PDs everywhere will boot people from the process for much less, sometimes even petty background issues.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Post your name and date of birth. I'm sure, someone here, can find some info for you as far as getting on the job.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry to say that given your record it appears unlikely you will be successful in a law enforcement career. Even if you have matured and are a different person, there are large numbers of persons with less negative behavior in their past. 

I would explore other options for public service, such as social work, mental health counselling, or other fields where the need is great and the background check is less stringent. Whatever your choices, good luck.

We now return you to the regularly-scheduled snark... 3...2...1...


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

Well in others news, I'm a wannabe. I wanna be a hedge fund manager. I'm thinking I'd take a starting salary of 1.5m, plus bonus of course. I have a useless degree in criminal justice and 20 years unrelated experience. So do I have a shot?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'


MiamiVice said:


> Well in others news, I'm a wannabe. I wanna be a hedge fund manager. I'm thinking I'd take a starting salary of 1.5m, plus bonus of course. I have a useless degree in criminal justice and 20 years unrelated experience. So do I have a shot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I'd give you a dollar to invest.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

USM C-3 said:


> I would explore other options for public service, such as social work, mental health counselling, or other fields where the need is great and the background check is less stringent. Whatever your choices, good luck.
> 
> We now return you to the regularly-scheduled snark... 3...2...1...


There's always the fire department.


----------



## Massavefun781 (Jan 17, 2019)

That's so funny, a drug dealer in my past life? If I was I sure as hell wouldn't be on this site wasting my time with even asking. I knew itd get shit replies, I knew I'd get Bahahahaha, I can only try my best right? An like others have previously stated theres been worse that have been hired. So pardon me for wanting to maybe help someone, to maybe talk to the kid that's been in an out of rehab that's been arrested 1000 times an talk him possibly help him put down the shit. Actually make a change. Maybe try to convince others not to just blindly hate the police. Maybe I wanna make my kids proud of their dad for working hard an not giving up even chances are I wont even get a call back, but hey fuck it I'm a drug dealer though. Right? Maggot


Sooty said:


> Buaahaahaahaa !!!
> 
> This is a joke, RIGHT?
> 
> Were you by chance, a drug dealer in your previous life? Maybe like... as far back as last month?


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

He lost me at "87 witch"-- is that a code for something in Salem?


----------



## Massavefun781 (Jan 17, 2019)

j809 said:


> Minimum wage has been increased to $12 in Massachusetts and a career in fast food should not be overlooked. Good luck in all your future endeavors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm working for the state now, just looking for more. Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

And another snowflake heard from 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Massavefun781 (Jan 17, 2019)

Snowflake? I dont need a safe area. I'm running towards the Chaos not away.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm calling shenanigans


----------



## Massavefun781 (Jan 17, 2019)

pahapoika said:


> I'm calling shenanigans


Lool no you're right I'm heading to DD for a covfefe


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I'll take the bait........................You should try the ultimate service, and do a stint in the military, if you can.
Then just become a firefighter, because you CAN make a difference and everybody WILL love you too.


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

mpd61 said:


> I'll take the bait........................You should try the ultimate service, and do a stint in the military, if you can.
> Then just become a firefighter, because you CAN make a difference and everybody WILL love you too.


Yeah go do a stint in the military where he won't even get paid right now. Sounds like a great idea. 


Massavefun781 said:


> That's so funny, a drug dealer in my past life? If I was I sure as hell wouldn't be on this site wasting my time with even asking. I knew itd get shit replies, I knew I'd get Bahahahaha, I can only try my best right? An like others have previously stated theres been worse that have been hired. So pardon me for wanting to maybe help someone, to maybe talk to the kid that's been in an out of rehab that's been arrested 1000 times an talk him possibly help him put down the shit. Actually make a change. Maybe try to convince others not to just blindly hate the police. Maybe I wanna make my kids proud of their dad for working hard an not giving up even chances are I wont even get a call back, but hey fuck it I'm a drug dealer though. Right? Maggot


You know what it sounds like you need? A clean slate and you know where you can get that? The French Foreign Legion. Go to Paris and tell the recruiters you're looking to serve and they'll give you a new name, an EU passport and French Citizenship. As long as you haven't murdered anyone your good to go and you don't even need to speak French. Here's some reading material.
FRENCH FOREIGN LEGION RECRUITMENT
Good luck.


----------



## Massavefun781 (Jan 17, 2019)

mpd61 said:


> I'll take the bait........................You should try the ultimate service, and do a stint in the military, if you can.
> Then just become a firefighter, because you CAN make a difference and everybody WILL love you too.


had the recruiter here a month ago, Told him I wanted to be MP for a job, he came back with that its a pretty popular job.. so I once again assumed that my chances would be slim. its the A an B that's holding me up even if I seal it, you can still view it so its almost like a waste of time or its like I'm trying to hide something. My wife wasn't to thrilled to hear that id be gone for xxx amount of months with two young kids. So I'm thinking long and hard before I take that plunge IF they even allow me.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

This is absolutely shenanigans.


----------



## Massavefun781 (Jan 17, 2019)

Your cat is shenanigans.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I have let this newbee post, fun time LOL


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

kwflatbed said:


> I have let this newbee post, fun time LOL


I don't think it's a newbie at all...


----------



## JimBrown (Nov 8, 2018)

Massavefun781 said:


> had the recruiter here a month ago, Told him I wanted to be MP for a job, he came back with that its a pretty popular job.. so I once again assumed that my chances would be slim. its the A an B that's holding me up even if I seal it, you can still view it so its almost like a waste of time or its like I'm trying to hide something. My wife wasn't to thrilled to hear that id be gone for xxx amount of months with two young kids. So I'm thinking long and hard before I take that plunge IF they even allow me.


Your spelling and grammar would be a huge issue with any job. Perhaps you can find a department that doesn't need to write reports?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

HistoryHound said:


> There's always the fire department.


And dispatch for private (I.E. ambulance) and city's and towns.


----------



## JD02124 (Sep 20, 2014)

Massavefun781 said:


> Hey guys, New to the forum. Ive been trying to join an agency for I wanna say 3 years now? I took the test 2 years ago? I got an 87 witch I know is still not good enough in this day an age. even if I score high I have alittle bit of a past. OUI in 2007 violation of an order in 2006, minor poss of A&B witch was dismissed everything has been dismissed and it has been years. Ive even gone as far as going to providence to test to get onto a department. Ive been volunteering my time. just doing community service. I'm not giving up. and there are days it just seems pointless as there are so many people with spotless records. veterans, woman, minorities.. I'm hoping one day someone will eventually give me a shot. Ive read so many disappointing an miserable posts on here about the job, but I still feel like I can make a change, even if I can count on one hand how many people that I've actually helped. The towns I put in for was Hanover, Whitman,Brockton& Boston also I tested for transit and state. Suffolk county and Plymouth county sherrifs dept has crossed my mind.


Minor in possesion of class A&B? You should just join the national guard you'll make Sergeant in no time. Get to help people state side as well as overseas! Trust me its great&#8230; I loved getting yelled at by some boob that was a part time POG and a full time sales person at Home Depot.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

He wouldn’t make it past Reception at The Legion.


----------



## Massavefun781 (Jan 17, 2019)

clearly a few of you were bullied in high school an it shows. lol


----------



## Massavefun781 (Jan 17, 2019)

and yes, possession of a class A & B substance, It was later dismissed the Class B substance I had a prescription for, not that it matters 10 years later. Seems like a few of you get your jolly's off belittling complete strangers. I'm far from perfect but at least I'm making an attempt, before you sit there and berate me for the next 1000 replies I never grew up wanting to become a punk, shit bag, junkie. I got in a terrible sporting accident and instead of just taking aspirin they doctor gave me heavy pain meds. (prior to the opiate epidemic that we have now) in the early 2000s they didn't really care what these pills did to people, I became addicted I lost my way. I did things I regret. it wasn't till my wife got pregnant that I actually gave a shit. I pulled myself out of the shit storm I created, worked at home depot, became a contributing member of society. fast forward 6 years. I work for the state as a maintainer in a state school not that anyone gives a shit but I'm doing ok. have good days and bad days, Just like you assholes. Maybe this job isn't for me. isn't going stop me from trying, Really appreciate the input. have a great MLK day


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

If you really work as a "maintainer" - mind the school's postings for dispatch, officer, or school-year security officers to foray into public safety. 

I know of a couple "maintainers" who do quite well for themselves. It's a respectable job that's rather necessary.


----------



## JimBrown (Nov 8, 2018)

Massavefun781 said:


> and yes, possession of a class A & B substance, It was later dismissed the Class B substance I had a prescription for, not that it matters 10 years later. Seems like a few of you get your jolly's off belittling complete strangers. I'm far from perfect but at least I'm making an attempt, before you sit there and berate me for the next 1000 replies I never grew up wanting to become a punk, shit bag, junkie. I got in a terrible sporting accident and instead of just taking aspirin they doctor gave me heavy pain meds. (prior to the opiate epidemic that we have now) in the early 2000s they didn't really care what these pills did to people, I became addicted I lost my way. I did things I regret. it wasn't till my wife got pregnant that I actually gave a shit. I pulled myself out of the shit storm I created, worked at home depot, became a contributing member of society. fast forward 6 years. I work for the state as a maintainer in a state school not that anyone gives a shit but I'm doing ok. have good days and bad days, Just like you assholes. Maybe this job isn't for me. isn't going stop me from trying, Really appreciate the input. have a great MLK day


Glad youve turned your life around. That being said, this field isn't for everyone. Unfortunately sounds like you may have messed up the opportunity to become a cop. Not bullying you, but giving you false hope is not doing anyone any favors.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

We just happen to be a group of people who call it like it is. There are plenty of forums where you will be greeted with open arms and coos of support. Life is harsh, life is tough. We’ve seen dozens of you, so don’t think you’re special. Most fail.

Go apply. Get hired. Prove yourself. If not, don’t accuse us of being bullies. Don’t result to that trite phrase of being bullied in school. It’s utter bullshit and just shows me where you are at. Lose the attitude. You need to prove yourself, we don’t. Those of us on here wearing a Badge prove ourselves each and EVERY FUCKING DAY! 

What have YOU done...

Not a damn thing.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Lurking here is usually a good idea for a while. Ballbusting is part of the job. Need to develop thick skin quickly or suffer bleeding ulcers.

Airing your dirty laundry on a public forum is verboten and coming here as a guest immediately start crapping on longtime members well, what did you expect ?

Honestly this is pretty tame. Masscops of old would have handed out a serious drubbing and then a trip on the "banbus"

If what you say is true then be happy you turned your life around. Most people never do. 

Massachusetts is a small state with not enough jobs and many applicants. For the sake of argument if you did get a job you would be at entry level pay and work nights ,weekends and holidays.

You would pick vacation in either November or March plus the stress could potentially renew your addiction .Sounds like your family has already been through enough. Either way good luck


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

I amend what I said earlier. I was a cop from out of state, so I wasn't sure what A&B was; given your OUI arrest, I assumed it had something to do with booze. My bad for giving an opinion without doing enough research. Now that I researched it further though...

There's something about what you're telling us that doesn't add up, and it seems like you're not owning your past mistakes. You admit that you did things you regret due to being addicted to opiates. Now, when you got jammed up for having the opiates, was it during the time when you were still actually recovering from your injury, or did you find a way to get a prescription for them after the fact to fuel your addiction?

At any rate, I'm glad you kicked your addiction. That being said, the fact that you had an addiction and history of problems with substance abuse is going to kill you in the hiring process. In the unlikely event that you make it through a background somewhere, you're going to have a psychological evaluation. In the psych evals, they look to weed out 3 types of people: 1) Psychotics 2) Psychopaths 3) Addicts. Regardless of where you are now, you're going to fit the profiles of the 3rd category of "no-gos". It's going to be hard to find a psychologist who's going to give you a recommendation. 

You can call it unfair, elitist, unforgiving, and judgmental all you want. But it's just the truth of law enforcement hiring. You're going to be considered too much of a liability.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

You won't pass the exam if that's how you write.
With your background, you have about a 0% chance.....UNLESS you happen to check a box a department is desperate to represent. Get a sex change, learn an obscure language, or get a dark tan and a perm. Departments will overlook a lot if you can bring "diversity". 
Or find an ugly bigwig and sleep with them...worked for a former member here!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm sorry I didn't realize you came here looking for a hug and a cookie. If you're this thin skinned, I can honestly say I wouldn't want you as backup for any police officer I care about. 

On a side note, they should add a couple questions about the definition of "bullying." If you define it as adults saying mean things to other adults on social media, you fail.


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

TheSnowman said:


> Yeah go do a stint in the military where he won't even get paid right now. Sounds like a great idea.


What are you talking about? The entire DOD is still getting paid right now. The only ones who aren't is the USCG because they're DHS.


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

To the OP, you seem to be making a lot of excuses for your mistakes instead of owning up to them. Sorry to say but you have a slim to none chance of getting on. With that being said, you "trying to get on for 3 years" and thinking it's never going to happen is hilarious. That is NOTHING compared to how long some people here have waited. Some of us were over 10 years before we got on the job.


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

HistoryHound said:


> If you're this thin skinned, I can honestly say I wouldn't want you as backup for any police officer I care about.


What about if you're not thin skinned? What if you're just a drug dealer that creates websites that help ID undercover police officers and informants. Would you feel safer if they were the back up for the officers you care about? A certain K9 officer comes to mind...


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

TheSnowman said:


> What about if you're not thin skinned? What if you're just a drug dealer that creates websites that help ID undercover police officers and informants. Would you feel safer if they were the back up for the officers you care about? A certain K9 officer comes to mind...


No and considering how many cops and married men she's screwed, I don't want her in the same zip code as any man I care about.


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

HistoryHound said:


> No and considering how many cops and married men she's screwed, I don't want her in the same zip code as any man I care about.


Sad. I guess this means that the men you care about have no self control. Is this a common charachter flaw for a police officer to have now a days? It must be after reading her autobiography, I'm sorry, I mean burn book and her going into detail about all the married cops she "screwed" as you so eloquently put it.


----------



## JimBrown (Nov 8, 2018)

HistoryHound said:


> No and considering how many cops and married men she's screwed, I don't want her in the same zip code as any man I care about.


I thought she was in a relationship? Didnt read the part that she was getting around. Either way, sounds like she was the single one, which makes these guys the ones who screwed up.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

She will sleep with anyone with a badge who could help her get a leg up...that's why she's going to survive. She'll always find someone to bang for a break. Hopefully she gets AIDS. Or a conscience to finish what she claims she wanted to do...the only respectable out. She won't, she's a parasite and those always survive. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Her looks are on the decline, she'll end up a soggy, haggard bartender on the North Shore pouring Bud Lights for old men on the day shift. Anyone in a position of power who facilitated her job should be stripped of their job and pension. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JimBrown (Nov 8, 2018)

Hush said:


> She will sleep with anyone with a badge who could help her get a leg up...that's why she's going to survive. She'll always find someone to bang for a break. Hopefully she gets AIDS. Or a conscience to finish what she claims she wanted to do...the only respectable out. She won't, she's a parasite and those always survive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


That might be a little harsh. Thought she was only in a relationship with Risteen. Either way, I don't ever condone pushing for women to be less promiscuous.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

She used men to move ahead, I bet she doesn't even enjoy sex. And I fully encourage promiscuity as well...anyone who let her into their lives knew fully what they were getting into. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Wow!
This ship is definately off-course now LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

Massavefun781 said:


> and yes, possession of a class A & B substance, It was later dismissed the Class B substance I had a prescription for, not that it matters 10 years later. Seems like a few of you get your jolly's off belittling complete strangers. I'm far from perfect but at least I'm making an attempt, before you sit there and berate me for the next 1000 replies I never grew up wanting to become a punk, shit bag, junkie. I got in a terrible sporting accident and instead of just taking aspirin they doctor gave me heavy pain meds. (prior to the opiate epidemic that we have now) in the early 2000s they didn't really care what these pills did to people, I became addicted I lost my way. I did things I regret. it wasn't till my wife got pregnant that I actually gave a shit. I pulled myself out of the shit storm I created, worked at home depot, became a contributing member of society. fast forward 6 years. I work for the state as a maintainer in a state school not that anyone gives a shit but I'm doing ok. have good days and bad days, Just like you assholes. Maybe this job isn't for me. isn't going stop me from trying, Really appreciate the input. have a great MLK day


Hep OP if you want to keep trying good for you. You do what you feel is right. If you ever end up being face to face with a background investigator and they tell you because of your past troubles we can't hire you; make sure you remind them of the BS that was allowed to go on in the State Police. And for fucks sake work on your grammar.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

TheSnowman said:


> Sad. I guess this means that the men you care about have no self control. Is this a common charachter flaw for a police officer to have now a days? It must be after reading her autobiography, I'm sorry, I mean burn book and her going into detail about all the married cops she "screwed" as you so eloquently put it.


Apparently, I have to spell things out for you because your're not bright enough to figure it out on your own. You felt the need to chime in on my comment and bring her into it. No idea why you have such a hard on for her or what she did. Everyone here knows she's garbage and that she cast a dark cloud over a lot of honest, hard working men and women who busted their asses to get the job. I'd say she's a joke, but it's not even remotely funny. By the way, I didn't read the book but it sounds like you have. Now back to my comment. It's called sarcasm. It's ok that you don't get it. It requires a level of comprehension that not everyone possesses. My initial comment that you responded to was that I don't want someone who gets their panties in a twist because someone said something they didn't like on a forum backing up someone I care about. I said that because it's true. If someone is going to fall apart because someone used mean words online; then, what are they going to do when someone is saying vile and disgusting things to their face?

I don't know who your are if you're a cop, a wanna be or a never will be and I don't care to find out. I do know that I've had better debates here with people much smarter than you. You're going to have to step up your game and become interesting if you want to debate; otherwise, I'll ignore you until you go away.

TL;DR? Sarcasm. Didn't read her "book", but you obviously did. Run along until you become interesting.



JimBrown said:


> I thought she was in a relationship? Didnt read the part that she was getting around. Either way, sounds like she was the single one, which makes these guys the ones who screwed up.


It was a sarcastic response to a stupid comment. I didn't read the book, so I have no idea if the guys were married or single so I'll put it in general terms. If a married man/woman or a man/woman in a committed relationship cheats on their spouse/signigicant other that is on them and them alone. They are the ones who should be loyal to the person they made a commitment to so to blame the other woman/man is a cop out. Any woman/man who uses sex as a means to advance their career isn't any different than a prostitute whoring herself/himself out for money or drugs. The reward may be different, but it's the same thing.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

To the OP, I run my agency's background investigations. Sorry but you would be disqualified before ever speaking your story to a live person. Just giving you the real perspective, the fire service may be a better option.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

HistoryHound said:


> Apparently, I have to spell things out for you because your're not bright enough to figure it out on your own. You felt the need to chime in on my comment and bring her into it. No idea why you have such a hard on for her or what she did. Everyone here knows she's garbage and that she cast a dark cloud over a lot of honest, hard working men and women who busted their asses to get the job. I'd say she's a joke, but it's not even remotely funny. By the way, I didn't read the book but it sounds like you have. Now back to my comment. It's called sarcasm. It's ok that you don't get it. It requires a level of comprehension that not everyone possesses. My initial comment that you responded to was that I don't want someone who gets their panties in a twist because someone said something they didn't like on a forum backing up someone I care about. I said that because it's true. If someone is going to fall apart because someone used mean words online; then, what are they going to do when someone is saying vile and disgusting things to their face?
> 
> I don't know who your are if you're a cop, a wanna be or a never will be and I don't care to find out. I do know that I've had better debates here with people much smarter than you. You're going to have to step up your game and become interesting if you want to debate; otherwise, I'll ignore you until you go away.
> 
> ...


"Honest, and hardworking men and women that busted their ass to get the job."
Are you referring to the two troopers that got fucked over because they refused to doctor a police report about some judges junkie daughter. It looks like the State Police don't like honest and hardworking people either.

Am I cop? No, at least not yet and I'm somewhat proud of that. TBH I don't have the extracurricular activities that they are looking for. I don't deal drugs or use them, I don't create websites that compromise police sources, I don't drive while intoxicated, I don't attack defenseless women outside of restaurants and destroy their leg to point that they need to have a rod put in it, and I'm not the type of person that would doctor a police report or file for an overtime shift and then not show up for it.

And sweetheart I'm not trying to debate you I'm just calling you out on your BS. Does the OP have a chance of getting on with some department? Most likely not but worse have gotten on with a department.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

A few bad apples tarnish the reputation of an entire organization. It's unfortunate, but perception IS reality. The rot isn't in the working troopers, it's the hacks at the top that are more STATE than POLICE. There needs to be a purge, and the ship needs to be righted. Cleaning out the bad elements, not toleratating or covering up bad behavior, and holding people accountable will go a long way to fixing their public image. But that means some of those with the deepest tentacles will fight tooth and nail.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

TheSnowman said:


> "Honest, and hardworking men and women that busted their ass to get the job."
> Are you referring to the two troopers that got fucked over because they refused to doctor a police report about some judges junkie daughter. It looks like the State Police don't like honest and hardworking people either.
> 
> Am I cop? No, at least not yet and I'm somewhat proud of that. TBH I don't have the extracurricular activities that they are looking for. I don't deal drugs or use them, I don't create websites that compromise police sources, I don't drive while intoxicated, I don't attack defenseless women outside of restaurants and destroy their leg to point that they need to have a rod put in it, and I'm not the type of person that would doctor a police report or file for an overtime shift and then not show up for it.
> ...


Ok listen up cupcake. You're not the only one here who's happy that you're not a cop. You clearly have an issue with the state police. My guess is you tried and failed. You're calling me out on my BS? What BS would that be my dear? I'm not a cop, have never wanted to be a cop and have never dated a cop. However, I do have many family members and friends who are cops and I want the men and women who back them up to be strong enough to handle what comes their way not some whiney little snowflake who gets upset because people weren't nice to him online.

Sweetie, I'm happy that you're not trying to debate me because it would be that much sadder if you were trying. I apologize for using a word that indicated that you could one day be interesting enough to engage with. I'll rephrase, you're not the first person here to give me a hard time, but you are quite possibly the least interesting. Now run along my little NPC and get back to me when you have some dimension to your personality.


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

As always another wonderful rebuttal by the one and only HH. 
OUTSTANDING HH, and thank you! You have kept me from begging for someone to hit the ban button on this kid


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

kdk240 said:


> As always another wonderful rebuttal by the one and only HH.
> OUTSTANDING HH, and thank you! You have kept me from begging for someone to hit the ban button on this kid


Sometimes it's just too easy.


----------



## JimBrown (Nov 8, 2018)

TheSnowman said:


> Am I cop? No, at least not yet and I'm somewhat proud of that.


You actually want to be a cop even with all the obvious hatred you have for the cops currently in the field? Why?
Your post reads less like a potential candidate and more like a BLM supporter. Sounds like whatever departments shut you down made the right decision.


----------



## JimBrown (Nov 8, 2018)

HistoryHound said:


> Ok listen up cupcake. You're not the only one here who's happy that you're not a cop. You clearly have an issue with the state police. My guess is you tried and failed. You're calling me out on my BS? What BS would that be my dear? I'm not a cop, have never wanted to be a cop and have never dated a cop. However, I do have many family members and friends who are cops and I want the men and women who back them up to be strong enough to handle what comes their way not some whiney little snowflake who gets upset because people weren't nice to him online.
> 
> Sweetie, I'm happy that you're not trying to debate me because it would be that much sadder if you were trying. I apologize for using a word that indicated that you could one day be interesting enough to engage with. I'll rephrase, you're not the first person here to give me a hard time, but you are quite possibly the least interesting. Now run along my little NPC and get back to me when you have some dimension to your personality.


Just curious, if you're not a cop, why are you on Masscops? Is that what the 'supporting member' designation stands for?


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

JimBrown said:


> Just curious, if you're not a cop, why are you on Masscops? Is that what the 'supporting member' designation stands for?


I was always curious about the civilian entity on here. I haven't been on here as long as others so maybe there's more to it.


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

JimBrown said:


> You actually want to be a cop even with all the obvious hatred you have for the cops currently in the field? Why?
> Your post reads less like a potential candidate and more like a BLM supporter. Sounds like whatever departments shut you down made the right decision.


Never said I hated all cops just the corrupt ones that give the rest a bad rap. I also never said I got shut down by any departments either.


----------



## JimBrown (Nov 8, 2018)

TheSnowman said:


> Never said I hated all cops just the corrupt ones that give the rest a bad rap. I also never said I got shut down by any departments either.












I guess I just misunderstood when you implied you had gotten on the job...


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

He said he got the call but didn’t make it lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JR90 (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

JimBrown said:


> Just curious, if you're not a cop, why are you on Masscops? Is that what the 'supporting member' designation stands for?


I guess I missed the memo that read only cops are allowed. No. That is not what "supporting member" stands for.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm sure I'm not the only one laughing my ass of with this thread. To the OP, stick with the fast food jobs, It's a growth industry.


----------



## CapeSpecial (Nov 1, 2013)

TheSnowman said:


> Am I cop? No, at least not yet and I'm somewhat proud of that..


Coulda called that one. WTF are you on here for then?


----------



## JimBrown (Nov 8, 2018)

HistoryHound said:


> I guess I missed the memo that read only cops are allowed. No. That is not what "supporting member" stands for.


Just always been curious.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Tuck your junk away gents... no need for measuring sticks... this page isn't "just for cops". We have and have had many fine upstanding pro-police members. 

FWIW - "supporting member" isn't a jock strap - it's putting your wallet where your keyboard is. 

Enough shitting on longstanding, honored and revered members. MmmmKay? HH is the bee's knee's around here...


----------



## JimBrown (Nov 8, 2018)

Sooty said:


> Tuck your junk away gents... no need for measuring sticks... this page isn't "just for cops". We have and have had many fine upstanding pro-police members.
> 
> FWIW - "supporting member" isn't a jock strap - it's putting your wallet where your keyboard is.
> 
> Enough shitting on longstanding, honored and revered members. MmmmKay? HH is the bee's knee's around here...


No one implied it was just for cops or shit on anyone other than snowman.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Sooty said:


> Tuck your junk away gents... no need for measuring sticks... this page isn't "just for cops". We have and have had many fine upstanding pro-police members.
> 
> FWIW - "supporting member" isn't a jock strap - it's putting your wallet where your keyboard is.
> 
> Enough shitting on longstanding, honored and revered members. MmmmKay? HH is the bee's knee's around here...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

mpd61 said:


> Wow!
> This ship is definately off-course now LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


In true masscops fashion 

By the way I would like to personally reprimand this young lady for her wayward ways. . . . . Does anyone have her number ?


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

pahapoika said:


> In true masscops fashion
> 
> By the way I would like to personally reprimand this young lady for her wayward ways. . . . . Does anyone have her number ?


Now this brings back the days of masscops gold!


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

pahapoika said:


> In true masscops fashion
> 
> By the way I would like to personally reprimand this young lady for her wayward ways. . . . . Does anyone have her number ?


I'd also like her number as well. She can certainly dish out the mental abuse but I wonder if she can do it in a seductive voice?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

TheSnowman said:


> I'd also like her number as well. She can certainly dish out the mental abuse but I wonder if she can do it in a seductive voice?


Well bless your little heart. I knew you weren't the brightest crayon in the box, but I had no idea just how bad it was. I almost feel bad for you. Sorry kid, but I don't have time for your mommy issues. Best I can do for you is suggest a good therapist.

By the way, I'm not sure Pahapoika's comment was directed at me. Even if it was, he's been around long enough to make comments like that.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

There's waaaayyyy too few members here anymore for us to go after ourselves.


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

HistoryHound said:


> Well bless your little heart. I knew you weren't the brightest crayon in the box, but I had no idea just how bad it was. I almost feel bad for you. Sorry kid, but I don't have time for your mommy issues. Best I can do for you is suggest a good therapist.
> 
> By the way, I'm not sure Pahapoika's comment was directed at me. Even if it was, he's been around long enough to make comments like that.


Ouch! I think I caught a little PTSD from that not the brightest crayon comment. Here I thought I was special


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, what'd I miss? Anything Good?


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

TheSnowman said:


> I'd also like her number as well. She can certainly dish out the mental abuse but I wonder if she can do it in a seductive voice?


Whips and chains, whips and chains 

Now I'm going to have to go back and read the thread see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

HistoryHound said:


> Well bless your little heart. I knew you weren't the brightest crayon in the box, but I had no idea just how bad it was. I almost feel bad for you. Sorry kid, but I don't have time for your mommy issues. Best I can do for you is suggest a good therapist.
> 
> By the way, I'm not sure Pahapoika's comment was directed at me. Even if it was, he's been around long enough to make comments like that.


Uh-oh . . . Well , good morning and happy weekend. No young lady . My comments were not directed to anyone especially you my dear.

I've been to a few meet and greets, met some members and always found them to be upstanding people. If I remember correctly the creator of masscops Gill ( does anyone remember Gill ?  ) wanted masscops to be a mix of civilians and law enforcement. Hence masscops biggest contributor and supporter KW flatbed. Who by the way is my favorite curmudgeon and we both made a living driving trucks.

And for the record I too am not a police officer. 20 + years retired state corrections and former deputy sheriff.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Yes - Gil is kicking it up sandy style in the desert enjoying his 2nd career keeping big rig truckers safe!


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

Actually doesn't anyone remember being a member of massnet? Or is it just me? 
Or I'm that old.
That was Gil's 1st.web shot.if I'm recalling my past correctly


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

kdk240 said:


> Actually doesn't anyone remember being a member of massnet? Or is it just me?
> Or I'm that old.
> That was Gil's 1st.web shot.if I'm recalling my past correctly


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> Wow, what'd I miss? Anything Good?


Nah.


pahapoika said:


> Uh-oh . . . Well , good morning and happy weekend. No young lady . My comments were not directed to anyone especially you my dear.
> 
> I've been to a few meet and greets, met some members and always found them to be upstanding people. If I remember correctly the creator of masscops Gill ( does anyone remember Gill ?  ) wanted masscops to be a mix of civilians and law enforcement. Hence masscops biggest contributor and supporter KW flatbed. Who by the way is my favorite curmudgeon and we both made a living driving trucks.
> 
> And for the record I too am not a police officer. 20 + years retired state corrections and former deputy sheriff.


I know they weren't, but my new friend seemed to think they were. So I just had to point out that some people can get away with certain things. You're one of them. 

I remember Gil. He was kind enough to help me out with some info that I needed a while back. Super nice guy. I hope he's doing well.


----------



## TheSnowman (Aug 29, 2017)

Kilvinsky said:


> Wow, what'd I miss? Anything Good?


Nothing much just HH ripping me a new one. I was asking for it though.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

kdk240 said:


> Actually doesn't anyone remember being a member of massnet? Or is it just me?
> Or I'm that old.
> That was Gil's 1st.web shot.if I'm recalling my past correctly


Sure do remember Massnet. Then masscops 1.0 Then that blew up and everything was lost (temporarily). Then 2.0. Then whatever the hell this is owned by VerticalScope.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Grabbing some popcorn before the shows all over


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Who's the new guy?


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

RodneyFarva said:


> Who's the new guy?


HAHAHAHAHAA !!!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

You guys sure this is not Jack the constable starting shit again


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Gil ! 

Great to see you and thanks for chiming in . Don't remember massnet. More people here saltier than I


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Gil said:


> You guys sure this is not Jack the constable starting shit again


It's "Mikey" from CMPSA.


----------



## Massavefun781 (Jan 17, 2019)

I appreciate all the answers, sorry I couldn't have been here earlier. Didn't mean to "air" my dirty laundry nor was I trying to Disown what I have done in the past. Also ill pick up a dictionary when I get a spare second. I was just trying to point out, that indeed there has been women before me, with WAYYYY worse past records then me and people actually gave her a pat on the back & Badge , Put front cover of LE Mag. But as some of you point out most of the time I don't even get past the Email stage. Liability is a good word to sum it up. so being opposed to being talked down like a second class citizen is thin skin huh? Yeah I understand shit talking, that's part of life. Im far from thin skinned, People have talked shit to me my WHOLE life, I presumed I was around Professionals that could just HELP, not children. But for the most part I got my answer, I appreciate the time and effort you put into your response's. Thanks.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

I will give you a slight glimpse of hope... I know of 2 officers that have been hired with an OUI, both are great guys but their OUI’s where out of state (not sure if that made a difference). Violation of an RO is pretty much the nail in the coffin. I know the army won’t even touch a potential recruit with a 209a violation. I’m not trying to down you just being realistic. Best of luck in your future endeavors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Massavefun781 (Jan 17, 2019)

Thank you Gill, and like you said the 209a violation no one will touch, even if it was from 2007. I appreciate the input greatly. I was so close to getting into the army, they didn't give a shit about the OUIs it was the restraining order violation. Im hoping at some point this week I can take a ride down to the Brockton court house an see if its possible to get it expunged, Along with few other things.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

I know of a Trooper in the last class who had a DUI with 2 years of getting on didn't see to stop him from making the cut. 
It's all about who you get as a Background investigator. I know of another guy who they disqualified due to speeding tickets from 15 years prior when he was 18.


----------

